# Bob Sikes...Late Start



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Got out to sikes this afternoon a little late, Didn't catch anything, but there was a husband and wife beside me who loaded up on sheepies!!! They left and I eased on their spot:whistling: and guess what happened...????? Notta!! Figures! Oh well, had a good time with my son!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man hate that bro. I'll get'em for ya tomorrow lol!!


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Know the feeling


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like I know what I'm doing tomorrow...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

We were out there testerday morning on the Beach side....nothing. Tried the Breeze side...nothing....not even a bite. Trying again today...


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

*bob sikes*

Sounds like my luck sometime. Did you happen to see what they were using for bait? Fiddlers or live shrimp maybe? Better luck next time.
Steve


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

fiddlers....no live shrimp anywhere. went again today...late. wife caught one keeper, i got a juvy.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well it the honey hole today!! Notta single sheepie.My buddy did manage 7


----------

